# Casey Anthony..the Verdict



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope no one minds that I started a new thread on this as the trial is now over and we are waiting on the jury to deliberate. Based on the evidence, what do you think the outcome will be? Do you think she is guilty or not guilty?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the rebuttal from the Prosecution was very powerful. I think she is guilty of murder in the 1st degree. Was it premeditated? I'm not 100% sure. She could have planned to kill Caylee. She could have also meant to render Caylee unconscious with the chloroform only. I think she should be found guilty of at least 1st degree felony murder. I also think she is guilty on the 4 counts of lying to police officers. The photos, videos, and phone calls of Casey chilled me to the bone. She sounded callous, uncaring and narcissistic to me. It was all about Casey and her boyfriend Tony. When she said that the authorities were more interested in Caylee than her, my jaw dropped! What I found very compelling toward the end of the rebuttal was Casey's demeanor. She looked angry and defiant.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Guilty 1st degree felony murder too. I think it should be first degree murder but I don't think the average "joe" can wrap their heads around it.
Hard enough for people w/ a CJ background.

The phone calls were powerful especially where she's wanting her boyfriend's phone number and did you catch what she said as to why? I caught it before but I forgot until I heard it again...(I haven't f---ed in 4 days). She actually repeats it twice as if to tell her friend hey,I haven't gotten laid in 4 days so it's important that I get Tony's phone number... What was she hoping for ...conjegal visits?

It was actually on a written transcript of the call.

The part where "who benefitted the most" was clear,Casey...
Diane Downs shot her children strapped in the back seat because she wanted to be free of her children and have a boyfriend... one died,the other two lived.
she alleged her father molested her...sound familiar?

She's in prison for life plus 50 years,plus 5 more years for escaping prison,then she was recaptured...what ticks me off is While in prison, Downs has earned an associate's college degree in general studies.


Taxpayers paid for her to get a degree in something useless and something she can never use since she will die in prison and deserving individuals can't get financial aid to go to college on the outside?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She sat there with that evil spaced out glare and cold heart. I only hope she gets what she truly deserves......


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Guilty in my book!!!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Until this morning, I didn't understand 1st degree felony murder. Once judge explained what this was, I realized, "YES", if I were on Jury, I would say she is definitely guilty of 1st degree felony murder!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I earlier stated I was 'iffy' ( after at first being sure she was guilty) when hearing much of the defense's statements . Though much I didn't buy.. a few areas I had doubts about.
However, now at this point I'd vote guilty. 

I still can't get past the fact havn't see one iota of grief for her precious little girl on that girls face. Along with her absurd behavior from the 'get-go' of her little girl being missing... just clenches it for me. I guess if was a jurer I couldn't take that in of itself into consideration but I think the evidence the prosecutor presented backs up my 'feelings".


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Guilty. To what degree ... that's up to the jury now. 

I do hope in the end ... that we get to hear what jurors were personally thinking. I know judges don't like for jurors to speak openly after the trial. (because apparently future appeals can be influenced by this) However, the media chairs for the jury are already in place. 

I would be surprised if the jurors reach a decision today or tomorrow. (I think they recess tonight at six o'clock) At least one juror stated while being interviewed during jury selection ... that she was not prone to vote for the death penalty. (I don't know how she was selected after disclosing that information)

Just think if a verdict was reached today. I don't think Casey Anthony will/would be celebrating Independance Day ...


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Guilty*

IMO, she is guilty. She is a callous and narcist with no regards for others feelings. She killed her daughter and has placed her family in such an emotional roller coaster that I really doubt that they will ever recover. As a mother and grandmother, all I can say is that I pray to God I never have to walk on the Anthony's shoes. As a mother; I can tell you that I would have never lied for any of my daughters. This girl deserves to be in jail for the rest of her life and placed with the general population ASAP. Perhaps someone will take that nasty tongue she has and cuts it off.

I apologize for rambling but I really dislike this DEMON!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Remember little CAYLEE today, what a precious little gift from God taken from this world way to soon.
justice will be served


1st degree, Casey is such a cold woman, I think we will hear from the jurors later today or tomorrow


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that she is guilty as can be -- but -- I think there is enough "reasonable doubt" that she will not be found guilty of murder. I do think that she will be found guilty of hindering the investigation and other lesser things.

I hope that I'm wrong and that the jury will convict, but my belief is that she won't be found guilty due to resonable doubt.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think she is cold and callous. I think she and she alone is responsible for the death of her daughter. But I do have doubts about the premeditation. I personally think she was drugging Caylee with Xanex, commonly known as "Zannies" as in "Zanny the Nanny." I think she was doing that so she could party and not be interrupted by her child. I think she probably overdosed Caylee and caused a respiratory arrest. Casey panicked and hid the body and started concocting stories to cover her butt. That is just my opinion.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have always said that without concrete evidence I would never convict someone. But this case changed my mind. It proves one more time that not everything is black and white. The circomstancial evidence in this case is too strong. The accidental drowning brought up by the defense does not make any sense. Nobody, defense or prosecution, has any evidence as of how that baby died. They DON'T KNOW. So everything brought up about duct tape, chloroform.... is irrelevant. The only thing left to consider in this case is the circomstancial evidence : kid not being reported as missing, lying through your teeth even if you did not have to, partying, phone calls, getting a tattoo when your daughter is missing..... If your kid is missing you call the police, you don't go partying and having tattoos and you don't lie, you do everything possible to find your missing child. 

For me : guilty. Now guilty of what ? Since I am not for the death penalty I would have to choose a lesser charge to save her from that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it sounds cold and cruel but what good is to come from her being in prison for life? Other than it keeps people in jobs? What good is she to society?What good will she contribute?

Even if it was an accident of OD-ing her on sleepy time drugs...in the end she bagged her up,chucked her in a swamp and let bugs and animals eat on her flesh. Even after she was found,her remains weren't allowed to find peace,they were multilated ,for no good reason by a senile old man with some sort of Sweeney Todd complex.
He only knew there was a pool and a babysitter,he didn't even know that was a lie dispelled by Casey herself in admission.

There was no medical or scientific reason to open her tiny delicate skull,NONE! He mutilated that little child's skull..in testimony it was revealed that her skull was broken by Spitz by cutting it open..

My neighbour is also the county coroner,he told me they only open a skull on a cadaver that still has flesh on it,even in small amounts but only if they can't get answers from the open chest exam...or if they suspect head injury,aneurysm,stroke and so on.
They don't open the skull on a completely skelletonized individual unless they see an fracture,bullet hole or other indecator or damage.

Even the other anthropolgist said the skull could be damaged,fractured more or broken.

Casey abused her in life as far as the drugging her to sleep,and abused her in death by throwing her in a swamp and allowing bugs and animals to eat her and further in death by letting a senile old man mutilate her ,one more time before Caylee could find rest and did all she could to delay justice for Caylee... she did all she could to destroy that little girl...all of this so she could live "La Bella Vita".


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think there's a good chance of a hung jury.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember Diane Downs. I'm glad Michelle brought up this case. These two cases are eerily similar in motive. As horrible as that crime was, IMO, the murder of Caylee was far more heinous. Caylee was thrown out like garbage. Casey seemed to have no regard for Caylee at all. IMO when you put together the manner the body was found along with the fact that Casey did not report her missing for 31 days, that amounts to 1st degree murder. So sad..poor little Caylee.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I think there's a good chance of a hung jury.


Brit, I sure hope not!! That would be terrible but anything is possible.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Guilty as sin. I doubt very much there will be a hung jury and I think they will reach a verdict by Wed or Thus. if not sooner.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I think there's a good chance of a hung jury.


You could be right, Brit. But, I think she will be found guilty. I think she can be found guilty without the death penalty ... unless I am not understanding the various guilty degree instructions that were given to the jury to consider. I do think the one juror who does not feel comfortable with the death penalty might slow the verdict up somewhat.

I would be surprised if a verdict comes in today ... it is going on six o'clock (EST) already. I wouldn't be surprised if we have to wait until Wednesday or Thursday. If it comes in any earlier ... it would probably be the guilty verdict. Let's hope so ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> I think she is cold and callous. I think she and she alone is responsible for the death of her daughter. But I do have doubts about the premeditation. I personally think she was drugging Caylee with Xanex, commonly known as "Zannies" as in "Zanny the Nanny." I think she was doing that so she could party and not be interrupted by her child. I think she probably overdosed Caylee and caused a respiratory arrest. Casey panicked and hid the body and started concocting stories to cover her butt. That is just my opinion.


I'm sure she abused Caylee many times with Xanex, i thought it was a accident until I heard she googled how to break a neck, then I changed my mind



MalteseJane said:


> I have always said that without concrete evidence I would never convict someone. But this case changed my mind. It proves one more time that not everything is black and white. The circomstancial evidence in this case is too strong. The accidental drowning brought up by the defense does not make any sense. Nobody, defense or prosecution, has any evidence as of how that baby died. They DON'T KNOW. So everything brought up about duct tape, chloroform.... is irrelevant. The only thing left to consider in this case is the circomstancial evidence : kid not being reported as missing, lying through your teeth even if you did not have to, partying, phone calls, getting a tattoo when your daughter is missing..... If your kid is missing you call the police, you don't go partying and having tattoos and you don't lie, you do everything possible to find your missing child.
> 
> For me : guilty. Now guilty of what ? Since I am not for the death penalty I would have to choose a lesser charge to save her from that.


I hate the thought of the death penalty but she is so cold without any emotion unless it's for herself, that I think I could vote for death



Cosy said:


> I think there's a good chance of a hung jury.


I don't think so Britt, but I thought OJ Simpson was guilty and he got off:blink:



aprilb said:


> I remember Diane Downs. I'm glad Michelle brought up this case. These two cases are eerily similar in motive. As horrible as that crime was, IMO, the murder of Caylee was far more heinous. Caylee was thrown out like garbage. Casey seemed to have no regard for Caylee at all. IMO when you put together the manner the body was found along with the fact that Casey did not report her missing for 31 days, that amounts to 1st degree murder. So sad..poor little Caylee.


 
Everytime I look at Caylee's picture my heart breaks and I think Casey deserves 1st degree


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well if Casey gets life in prison she'll have plenty of time to work on that college degree that will be usueless,more tax payer money down the drain. Like Diane Downs.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thumbs up*



pammy4501 said:


> I think she is cold and callous. I think she and she alone is responsible for the death of her daughter. But I do have doubts about the premeditation. I personally think she was drugging Caylee with Xanex, commonly known as "Zannies" as in "Zanny the Nanny." I think she was doing that so she could party and not be interrupted by her child. I think she probably overdosed Caylee and caused a respiratory arrest. Casey panicked and hid the body and started concocting stories to cover her butt. That is just my opinion.


I totally agree!:aktion033:


----------



## RoxyHeart (May 23, 2011)

*Guilty*

She is guilty in my opinion. I believe this was premeditaded also. Her actions in the those 31 days are ridiculous! How could any mother get a tattoo meaning "beautiful life" when your daughter is dead? She murdered her daughter, and was happy about it, and wanted a tattoo to show it.

I am all for the death penalty!!! She took her daughters life, it's only fair.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The jurors are from my county, Pinellas. They said there was too much media in Orange. I think they will say murder 1. And I have no idea if this is true, but I've heard inmates don't like people who have harmed, or killed children. If this is true, she will get laid and more in prison. I hope so.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

RoxyHeart said:


> She is guilty in my opinion. I believe this was premeditaded also. Her actions in the those 31 days are ridiculous! How could any mother get a tattoo meaning "beautiful life" when your daughter is dead? She murdered her daughter, and was happy about it, and wanted a tattoo to show it.
> 
> I am all for the death penalty!!! She took her daughters life, it's only fair.


 
As my father -in-law says "a waste of skin and hair".

She got that tattoo to symbolize the end of one life( being a prisoner of motherhood,she probably looked at motherhood as a life sentence w/o hope of parole) and the start of her new life,the beautiful life. 

What's scary is Casey and her boyfriend Tony were scheduled to get matching tattoos but she got arrested the day before the appointment....

George and Cindy got tatoos comemorating Caylee but they actually have her picture on them.

What's scary is the neck breaking search,what kind of death did she have planned initially for Caylee....you don't have to break a bone in the neck to kill someone. A broken neck is really a misnomer,the neck is not a bone per say, but the structures in the area of the body between the head and shoulders. As long as you apply sufficient force to injure the spinal cord to impede neuro function to the brain,you will cause death w/o breaking any of the vertibrae..

It just so happened when I "broke my neck" it actually did break the C-2 vertibrae.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think she is mentally ill and guilty. I would want her in prison for life. The death penalty is automatically appealed. Takes a long time to make a final decision. I think spending the rest of her life in prison would be a lot harder on her and she should suffer.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sure she abused Caylee many times with Xanex, i thought it was a accident until I heard she googled how to break a neck, then I changed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was such a beautiful child.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

There is no doubt in my mind that she is guilty and her actions are in-humane. I do not think she will get 1st degree murder, I think she'll get 2nd degree IMO.
That sweet precious baby girl Caylee ....may her soul rest in peace.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> The jurors are from my county, Pinellas. They said there was too much media in Orange. I think they will say murder 1. And I have no idea if this is true, but I've heard inmates don't like people who have harmed, or killed children. If this is true, she will get laid and more in prison. I hope so.


 
She can host her own hot body contests...I dare say she will have plenty of dance partners....

I remember the one picture of her laying on her back looking up a woman's skirt and reaching up towards....

Too bad they didn't use that one....looking for Caylee where? That could have qualified for Pat's picture caption contest....


I think if OJ would have been tried today,before all the hotel/getting his sports memorabilia stuff back...I think he would have been found guilty...

But then again Robert Blake AKA Baretta and Mickey from the Little Rascals got off in 2005 for murder...


I wonder if the jury will come back w/ the death penalty,if they do Judge Belvin Perry ,I don't think he will set it aside, I thnk he will let it stand. He was the proscecutor who put Florida's first woman on death row ,Judy Buenoano,the Black Widow,and watched her fry in "Old Sparky".
Three other men have been sentensed to death in his court too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am guessing she will be found guilty and receive a long sentance,but not life. I don't think she will get the death penalty. She will be found guilty of something, not first degree, but the lesser charges. Just my guesses. I havent watched the trial at all, just seen headlines.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Deborah said:


> I think she is mentally ill and guilty. I would want her in prison for life. The death penalty is automatically appealed. Takes a long time to make a final decision. I think spending the rest of her life in prison would be a lot harder on her and she should suffer.


 




:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think premeditation could be factor. A Mt Dew Bottle w/ a syringe w/ traces or choloform in it was found near Caylee's remains. It had trace amounts of testostorone so she might have snagged it from a body building boyfriend or someone needing testosterone injections.
I know someone who is transgender,she wants to become a man,so she's injecting testosterone.
Syinges can be purchased in any TSC Tractor Supply Store (farm supplies,they carry animal vaccines and antibiotics)...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have read this thread and the other one as well. Have the authorities not thought that she was killed by lack of air? Not from just the drugs, but being knocked out by them and then all the other factors that were found. Like the 3 duct tape peices, bags, and also the trunk. Right now it seems ppl think she was overdosed. But what if it was meant for that even greater evil. My thinking is she chloroformed her for a more sinister reason than for her to sleep. She was rendered helpless and unaware fora reason, a horrible one, to then be suffocated. Its all so sad and twisted and bizarre. And digusting.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Verdict reached. Will be read at 2:15 pm. EST.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Verdict reached. Will be read at 2:15 pm. EST.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


Boy Kerry. You are the timely, news woman aren't you. :thumbsup: Got the birthdays down and now the verdict. I hadn't heard yet. Just hoping this isn't an OJ. All I can think of is that little girl's face and I can't stand that she was murdered, and I do believe she was.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

I guess I started a hot topic....there are a bunch of Casey Anthony threads popping up now, LOL.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

CharmingDior said:


> I guess I started a hot topic....there are a bunch of Casey Anthony threads popping up now, LOL.


Guilty I suppose...just too soon for them to come back with a verdict unless their minds were already made up!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The verdict is in and it will be read about 2:15 if anyone's interested.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

*She is NOT GUILTY!!*:smpullhair::smheat:

Is this really justice? What were the jurors watching?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm shocked!!! :w00t:.. not guilty ..on all but the lesser charges!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her parents walked out. I hate to say it Cindy's lies and Georges lies got her off,so they have to own it.
They sold Caylee down the river....
George lied about owning that duct tape on the last day,the duct tape that was on the table at the checkpoint and used on the posters. He should have said yes it was mine,it could still be tired to the Anthony home,she still had access to it.
This family's lies have caused this and not it's deprived Caylee of justice...

Why couldn't they have stuck up for Caylee? Instead of lying for Caysee? Caylee needed them,she was a defenseless child...

I hope they do charge Cindy w/ purgery...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am shocked. And, I still think her parents covered for her. And, that her brother knows the truth, too. This is so sad. I am totally shocked.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lets start counting the days for her reality show,movie,book deals!
funny when OJ got off ,he was considered a pariah,even restaurants refused to serve him...
He ended up so broke he hyjacked free cable tv!

I hope that happens w/ Casey Anthony,I hop eno on ebuys the book,watches the movie,no one sponsors that mvie and no one watches her reality show..

Some how I can see her parents forgiving her eventually,enablers generally do...


I just want to know how that child got into the swamp,she surely didn't float there after drowning in a pool...
They had a lesser charge of manslaughter,I wonder if they offered neglegent homicide. They did have gross negligence,letting her child drown could have fallen under that?

In what sick world is it ok to have sex,do drugs,party in bars and lie about your child's whereabouts if your child accidentally drown?
I wish they could have gotten that inmate who's child had drown,was found by the grandfather,lived 10 miles from the Anthony home and was 2 cells down from Casey at the time!!! The state dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> In what sick world is it ok to have sex,do drugs,party in bars and lie about your child's whereabouts if your child accidentally drown?
> I wish they could have gotten that inmate who's child had drown,was found by the grandfather,lived 10 miles from the Anthony home and was 2 cells down from Casey at the time!!! The state dropped the ball on that one.


They sure did drop the ball on that one. I mentioned that in my thread as well. I did not know they announced the location of the ladies house...but, she did come to the state during the trial with this evidence and I am so upset they did not use this. This trial might have been completely different if they would have used this testimony. 

I know if the LDB and Ashton could do this all over again they would have showed a picture or video of Caylee everyday in the courtroom...so that the victim in this case would have been remembered. I think that the jury seen Casey as the victim and not the little 2.5 little girl....so sad that Casey will never meet justice in this world.

I honestly believe that Casey's trial could not have come at a better time. It's the summer months, kids are out from school, it is vacation time, Disney World is just the next city over from Pinelis, summer weddings, holidays and such. I believe all of this had an impact on this jury. 

*Did you hear that one of the jurors had already prearranged for a cruise on July 7th...isn't the timing just uncanny!* :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A cellmate next to her told her about the other cellmate losing her child to drowning. The info didn't come directly from the mother to her. I think the prosecution thought it had it in the bag. Ashton let that arrogance get the better of him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CharmingDior said:


> They sure did drop the ball on that one. I mentioned that in my thread as well. I did not know they announced the location of the ladies house...but, she did come to the state during the trial with this evidence and I am so upset they did not use this. This trial might have been completely different if they would have used this testimony.
> 
> I know if the LDB and Ashton could do this all over again they would have showed a picture or video of Caylee everyday in the courtroom...so that the victim in this case would have been remembered. I think that the jury seen Casey as the victim and not the little 2.5 little girl....so sad that Casey will never meet justice in this world.
> 
> Did you hear that one of the jurors had already prearranged for a cruise on July 7th...isn't the timing just uncanny! :blink:


 
Yeah and you can bet they won't be using their big $15-$20 per day jury fee,they are counting on the book and movie deals and the talk show circuit.
The county commented on the media hype and money made on te pretrial publicity...I'm sure Nancy Grace/Jane Valez Mitchel,and all the others,all of them are guilty too.
This neccessitated the jury pool being picked from Penellas county and other expenses for sure...

This country has it's good points,can't say there are too many places I'd prefer to live in,for opportunities... but it's full over very sick individuals and the more famous and rich you are,the more you get away with.

I'm not a conservative ,strickly religious person,I'm pretty laid back person.

Reality tv shows where others watch young pretty ,wealthy idiots yell at each other,back stab,cheat for entertainment.
Hard Core Pawn where people just yell at each other and back stab each other for entertainment...
Jackass ,where people do stupid and dangerous things...
Those stupid "Island shows",where peole formed tribes and kicked weach other off after trashing each other...

Tehre was another one where couples came together and then cheated on each other fo rentertainment...

None of these reality shows have ever interested me,they're a waste of time and morals,yet they persist due to our societies crumbling sense or moral outrage and sensabilities... I don't even watch the Idol and Talent shows since people are so mean on those at times....

I guess people yelling at each other,lying,doing stupid crap isn't entertaining for me...

Sad but the moral decay of this country will be it's undoing.It breaks my heart,truly breaks my heart.
No wonder we sooo many people throw precious animals way,people get away w/ throwing people away...:smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosy said:


> A cellmate next to her told her about the other cellmate losing her child to drowning. The info didn't come directly from the mother to her. I think the prosecution thought it had it in the bag. Ashton let that arrogance get the better of him.


 
Yes,jail house gossips, that actually came out two years ago,but the woman claimed she didn't tell her directly,didn't want to be involved,so sounds like they dropped it. They probably didn't want a bunch of jailhouse snitches as witnesses...

They didn't just drop the ball,they spiked it on the 1 yardline instead of taking it to the goal...


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I guess people yelling at each other,lying,doing stupid crap isn't entertaining for me...
> 
> Sad but the moral decay of this country will be it's undoing.It breaks my heart,truly breaks my heart.
> No wonder we sooo many people throw precious animals way,people get away w/ throwing people away...:smcry:


Michelle you have some really good points in your posts. I always come away more enlightened after reading something you wrote. :aktion033:

This world is just heartless at times...it is not just America, it is just all over the place. I just do not understand murder and cruelty...it sickens me. And I do believe this country will meet its moral demise. I am religious and have no issue announcing that, but, even with religion aside it sickens me that people can be vicious!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

CharmingDior said:


> They sure did drop the ball on that one. I mentioned that in my thread as well. I did not know they announced the location of the ladies house...but, she did come to the state during the trial with this evidence and I am so upset they did not use this. This trial might have been completely different if they would have used this testimony.
> 
> I know if the LDB and Ashton could do this all over again they would have showed a picture or video of Caylee everyday in the courtroom...so that the victim in this case would have been remembered. I think that the jury seen Casey as the victim and not the little 2.5 little girl....so sad that Casey will never meet justice in this world.
> 
> ...


I had jury duty last summer and the judge specifically asked if anyone had vacations that involved airplane tickets or cruises or anything that was already pre-paid and not able to be changed. Those people got excused from jury duty if the dates of the vacation were within a few weeks because the trial was supposed to last a while. So the judge would have asked about vacations, etc. in jury selection, and this person's vacation plans would have been made public as a result of that, in my opinion.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

harrysmom said:


> I had jury duty last summer and the judge specifically asked if anyone had vacations that involved airplane tickets or cruises or anything that was already pre-paid and not able to be changed. Those people got excused from jury duty if the dates of the vacation were within a few weeks because the trial was supposed to last a while. So the judge would have asked about vacations, etc. in jury selection, and this person's vacation plans would have been made public as a result of that, in my opinion.


They were made public and the media also announced this information. Also, the Judge thought this case would be in the jury's hands before July so all of this could have played a role into why the juror was not dismissed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I did jury duty they asked me that too,I forgot about that,unfortunately I didnt;' have any no refundable tickets...

I've always said,children and animals can't vote so they rarely recieve any real justice!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CharmingDior said:


> They sure did drop the ball on that one. I mentioned that in my thread as well. I did not know they announced the location of the ladies house...but, she did come to the state during the trial with this evidence and I am so upset they did not use this. This trial might have been completely different if they would have used this testimony.
> 
> I know if the LDB and Ashton could do this all over again they would have showed a picture or video of Caylee everyday in the courtroom...so that the victim in this case would have been remembered. I think that the jury seen Casey as the victim and not the little 2.5 little girl....so sad that Casey will never meet justice in this world.
> 
> Did you hear that one of the jurors had already prearranged for a cruise on July 7th...isn't the timing just uncanny! :blink:


 
Did you see how long it took for Baez,only after a noodging from another person,to remember to talk about Caylee? 

Don't be surprised a romance will be exposed between Baez and Casey... 

The paid mitigation specialist, Rosalie Bolin, on this case,as a former prosecuter,left her husband and 4 young children to be with and marry a convicted and incarcerated serial killer! 

How sick is that? 

This is our society,no wonder there is no justice for a child tossed in a swamp and eaten by animals...


----------

